# Bonolis torna a condurre Avanti un altro. Da Settembre 2014.



## admin (14 Giugno 2014)

Nuovo cambio di testimone ad Avanti un altro. Paolo Bonolis, che aveva lasciato la conduzione del programma a Gerry Scotti, riprenderà il proprio posto a partire da Settembre 2014. 

Lo stesso Bonolis, dopo aver fatto i complimenti di rito a Scotti (la cui investitura, però, non è piaciuta molto ai telespettatori), ha commentato:"E' stata una stagione perfetta. Abbiamo ottenuto degli ascolti che sono imbarazzanti per un preserale in onda su una emittente commerciale. Dall'altra parte c'era un prodotto ben fatto e ben condotto (L'Eredità) ma credo che abbiamo vinto".


A Settembre, dunque, Bonolis riprenderà in mano la propria creatura.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2014)

Evvai! Gerry è un grande, ma non è un programma per lui


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Giugno 2014)

Meno male, anche perchè Gerry sarà impegnato a fare il giudice a "Tu si que vales" (che è simile a Italia's gol talent, che è stato acquistato da Sky).


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2014)

Avanti un altro può essere condotto solo da Bonolis.


----------



## smallball (15 Giugno 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Avanti un altro può essere condotto solo da Bonolis.


programma fatto su misura per lui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2014)

Ottimo.
Scotti ha fatto tutto quel che ha potuto, e un po' è anche migliorato andando avanti, ma il programma senza Bonolis non ha senso.


----------

